# 4 Channel DTMF Controller



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

This may not be the thread to post in but was wondering if there is anyone who has or could possibly get involved with creating a 4 channel DTMF controller board. 

:smoking:


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

I had built a kit version that I had bought from the UK last year


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Are you wanting the tones to activate one relay at a time or ???


----------

